# After Market Muffler for 2011 Altima Coupe 3.5 SR



## tvacc (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi all,
I have attempted to put the dealer installed Nismo exhaust on my 2011 Altima SR with the 3.5 motor. The Nissan listed part for the Coupe does not fit the Coupe, but only the Sedan. It says it fits the coupe as it is listed in the Nissan parts list. We have checked with Nissan and it is in fact an error on their part according to them.

I want to put on a performance exhaust even if I just put on a muffler. But the muffler arrangement on this car is a side entrance and a end exit (one on each end) for the duel exhausts.

I have looked everywhere I can think of and have not come up with an answer. Does anyone have any help? Is there a muffler that will work? Is there and exhaust that will work?

Any ideas helpful.

Edit.....I did find a Youtube video of a car that supposely has the a Nismo exhaust fitting to a 2011 Altima SR with the 3.5, but Nissan says they dont have one. or dont dont it in stock. I am probably at this point more interested in an after market muffler anyways.


----------

